# Does UberSelect/XL Make Sense for a Driver?



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

I've just started Uber and I'm driving a base model Honda Accord. I'm not in a position to buy a high end car at this time but was curious if getting a used Denali, which I think qualifies for both Select and XL would earn enough to justify the huge increase in gas and depreciation on a nicer car. Not to mention it's more of a hassle to drive those behemoths in crowded cities.

Depreciation hits every car but it's a totally different animal than say depreciation on a 2014 Ford Focus vs a 2014 Escalade.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s an X market where I drive. Regardless, we get our share of ants who jump into the game with upgraded vehicles who quickly succumb to taking X pings because that’s all that is available. Within days, they flame out and disappear.
Your market may be different though. Best of luck.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

in my market we have x, xl, and select.. Most of the drivers Ive met drive what they already own. I drive a Ford explorer XL, but I also take X rides, appx of my rides are XL. I would starve if I did XL only

Ive met a few select drivers (sedans) and like me they take X rides too, The guys that seem to do the best drive XL's that are also select They dont take X rides


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Drivestyle said:


> I've just started Uber and I'm driving a base model Honda Accord. I'm not in a position to buy a high end car at this time but was curious if getting a used Denali, which I think qualifies for both Select and XL would earn enough to justify the huge increase in gas and depreciation on a nicer car. Not to mention it's more of a hassle to drive those behemoths in crowded cities.
> 
> Depreciation hits every car but it's a totally different animal than say depreciation on a 2014 Ford Focus vs a 2014 Escalade.


No. The best car is the car you have. You'll never get enough XL or Select trips to even break even.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I will be sticking with my Honda for the rest of my Uber career.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It depends on your market,

Orlando you can get XL all the time in the tourist areas.

i would say to ask your local sub forum if it makes sense or not.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. I will be sticking with my Honda for the rest of my Uber career.


So when the Honda craps out you will have enough money to retire?


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

oldfart said:


> So when the Honda craps out you will have enough money to retire?


One can only hope and pray


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> One can only hope and pray


Thats what I did, but it didnt work,,, hence Uber


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Thats what I did, but it didnt work,,, hence Uber


I guess I will have to see when the time comes. Too many factors to consider. How's my day time job going? When exactly will the Honda give out on me? Could be tomorrow, could be good for a few more good years.

By then I figure I will know if I want/need/am able to keep on Ubering. And if yes, whether it makes sense to get another cheap economy car or something that works for UberSelect/XL in the Las Vegas market. By then I'll have a better idea. A 3 year old extended wheelbase Suburban or Denali probably qualifies for both Select and XL and a lot of the depreciation has already happened. Then again, maintenance costs on a used car have to be considered, warranty, etc. Too many factors to be able to give a definite answer.

Hopefully the Honda keeps on going strong for a while. But if not I'll have to see if Ubering is worth it or not.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Before you even consider getting a different vehicle, see if this is someone you even want to do after the initial honeymoon period. I'm making a decent go at it but I only drive 1-2 evenings and 6-12 hours a week.

The time of day you drive plays a factor as well. The day drivers here don't see nearly as many XL pings as the drunk haulers, like me. I would think the Vegas market may be different though as perhaps you can land an occasion whale or large groups during the day. I used my 17 XL for this but I didn't buy it specifically for this either.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

There are several drivers Ive met That did well with the cars they owned when they started uber and decided to get serious about it...They no longer consider uber a side gig and they dont consider it at job... Driving is their business.. They are buying commercial insurance, and looking at new (lightly used) cars.. Two guys have already upgraded to black chevy suburbans (appx $40000) 

I think my point is...use what you already own at first.. then decide what to do.. You can make your decision based on your own experience and your own needs and your own observations in your own market 

Ive always believed that the best car to buy is the one you already own
so My advice is to drive what you own until you cant... then look for another car


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Why does it have to be a giant SUV? You can get a vehicle that qualifies for select under 8k in most markets, Which should be pretty easy to manage.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Why does it have to be a giant SUV? You can get a vehicle that qualifies for select under 8k in most markets, Which should be pretty easy to manage.


I was thinking a big SUV would qualify for both Select and XL thus increasing ride possibilities. But for now I'm just driving my Honda.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> I was thinking a big SUV would qualify for both Select and XL thus increasing ride possibilities. But for now I'm just driving my Honda.


I think sedans have higher priority select ping over SUV, At least in LA. But yeah, Get 200k out of that Honda first, Its what I would do.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Someone recently informed me that NEW drivers at XL will be ineligible to get Select rides. I am not sure if that is correct or applies to certain markets only. So, do your diligence before purchasing that next vehicle.

I am a new driver - drive a new SUV that qualifies for Select but not XL. Yesterday I had 27 rides in 7hrs and only one of them was a Select ride. I pretty much only do X and Pool rides with the occasional Select one and earn $1k/week working part-time - $35 - $40/hr. I don't like the smell of vomit so I don't work nights.

I have no major maintenance costs for my vehicle - everything is covered for the first 100k miles, including all oil changes. Vehicle cleaning is out of my pocket.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Drivestyle said:


> I was thinking a big SUV would qualify for both Select and XL thus increasing ride possibilities. But for now I'm just driving my Honda.


Never buy a car just for driving Select/XL, consider how Uber pay us. It is not only affordability to be taken into consideration. Apparently it is a wise choice to stick with your Honda.

I have a Lexus LS and have been doing Uber for 3 months in Houston on Saturdays only. There are only 5 Select rides (One of them indeed is an airport ride!). You can judge yourself whether it is worth to drive Select. I have to admit it is a pleasure to have a higher-end car for every-day commutes!  If the primary use of the car is for you or your family, go for it!


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Never buy a car just for driving Select/XL, consider how Uber pay us. It is not only affordability to be taken into consideration. Apparently it is a wise choice to stick with your Honda.
> 
> I have a Lexus LS and have been doing Uber for 3 months in Houston on Saturdays only. There are only 5 Select rides (One of them indeed is an airport ride!). You can judge yourself whether it is worth to drive Select. I have to admit it is a pleasure to have a higher-end car for every-day commutes!  If the primary use of the car is for you or your family, go for it!


One aspect of Uber driving I haven't seen discussed is back pain. And for me it seems to be worse riding in a low to the ground Honda accord compared to higher up SUV like a Rav 4 or something, or a just a nicer sedan.

I don't plan on buying a car just for Uber, but I must say a 2014 or so BWM 5 series is not too expensive compared to a new Accord and way more comfortable to drive in, especially if you are Ubering 15 or more hours a week. Maybe a diesel version might even keep fuel costs reasonable.

Of course, maintenance and repair is a different animal all together.

Anyway, thanks for the input


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Drivestyle said:


> I don't plan on buying a car just for Uber, but I must say a 2014 or so BWM 5 series is not too expensive compared to a new Accord and way more comfortable to drive in, especially if you are Ubering 15 or more hours a week. Maybe a diesel version might even keep fuel costs reasonable.
> 
> Of course, maintenance and repair is a different animal all together.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the input


FYI, the average cost of diesel is approx $0.1 more than regular unleaded in Houston. Not sure if this is going to save you $. Love to hear the case in Vegas.

German models are more expensive and notoriously known for their low reliability 3 years after purchase. I do not have any intention to offend owners of those cars but I have just been seeing problems that come one after another for my friend's 750. Definitely their cars always look luxurious catching attention on the road but this is based on the assumption of your willingness to pay $$$ maintaining.

Always go for Japanese models for reliability (A good example would be the thumbs up for Camry). My experience with Lexus is incredible. I cannot recall any bills other than regular oil changes and factory-recommended services every 10k miles (which is completely up to your decision).

Conflict of interest: My whole family is obsessed with Lexus in particular my mum and I with their flagship LS and my younger sister with their ES hybrid. We do not have any affiliations to Lexus though. My dad is funny here thinking anything that moves would work!


----------



## rdhall3637 (Jan 2, 2018)

The challenge is understanding the demand for other platforms in your city without actually trying it yourself. The solution is to rent a vehicle for one month and try XL, Select, Lyft Plus and Lyft Premier. First, it will be fun and will energize you to take those higher paying rides. Everyone wants to be paid more for their time. Give it a shot and see what happens. I can guarantee that you won't lose big, even if you have to pay the rental for one month. Get a feel for the demand, and then after a month you can decide whether or not to buy a different car. You may actually come out ahead even WITH the rental fee, you never know.

I'm in Dallas/Ft. Worth and drive a car that qualifies for all levels, but I only do X, XL, Select, Lyft Plus, Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux and Lyft Lux SUV. I can tell you right now that there is PLENTY of demand from XL and Select, and those are the rides I target. Yes, if it's kinda slow I will take very targeted X rides from area that has "tipping" customers like business hotels, nice restaurants, etc. Those rides usually end up as profitable as an XL ride that doesn't tip. However, you have to be smart about where you work and who you target as pax. There are many areas of Dallas that would have very, very few XL rides and no Select rides. Be smart!!


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430,

Diesel was about 11 cents more than 87 octane at the last gas station I checked at. But it ismt always the case. 6 months ago diesel was actually a little cheaper. And about 4 and half years ago, diesel was as much as premium 91 octane. It seems to go the opposite of oil price. I have no idea why. But I guess diesel is much better mileage than a gas car of the same size, so maybe cheaper in the end. One would have to sit down and do the math for sure.

rdhall3637,

It is something to think about. XL would be a different matter as now you have to get a very large car/SUV which would be a pain to drive in tight places. Although there will always be large groups who need an XL whereas no one truly needs a select.

There are some select cars that aren't that expensive and yet much more comfortable to drive, especially if you have back problems. They might be worth it for that reason alone.

But I'm sticking with the Honda for now.


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

I wish I could do only select rides but then you only get 1 ride per hour or two


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> MyJessicaLS430,
> 
> Diesel was about 11 cents more than 87 octane at the last gas station I checked at. But it ismt always the case. 6 months ago diesel was actually a little cheaper. And about 4 and half years ago, diesel was as much as premium 91 octane. It seems to go the opposite of oil price. I have no idea why. But I guess diesel is much better mileage than a gas car of the same size, so maybe cheaper in the end. One would have to sit down and do the math for sure.
> 
> ...


The cars that are the real winners are the ones that qualify for both XL and select


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

My two cents is if you purchase a car buy the cheapest but most dependable car you can that qualifies for select and XL. 

I would never spend more than $20k on a vehicle for select or XL. 

There is a shift with business people utilizing uber more and more and with those same people are opting for XL or Select as Uber X is simply not consistent. They are willing to spend more of their companies money for a better experience. 

That shift is also happening with frequent riders (not the ones that use it as a primary form of transportation). 

Then you can’t avoid the savvy X nitwits that game the surge to pay for ‘cheapest’ ride home. 

I find my xl and select rides with business people, higher end areas, and surge. 80% of my earnings is Select and XL with 20% going to X when I am using my filter or decide to do charity rides.


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

You guys talk like select rides pop up as often as X rides which they don’t in LA


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

First step to get select rides is to turn off Uber Pool, X, and delivery. 

Second step, drive where select rides are happening. Of all places, their are plenty of select rides happening. 

Select surges consistently on the weekends.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I drive an XL but will almost always set the app to accept X rides too...Thats often a big mistake... There are XL rides out there, As was said in an above post, there are lots of people that want the larger car, and can afford it. Ive talked to several of these people and they believe they get a better quality car and better quality driver with the XL

when Im patient the XL ride almost always comes especially if your are positioned in a good location, (near an upscale hotel is my choice)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Keep in mind that Uber discriminates based on car size, make, model and year of the vehicle. It is all detailed in one of the patents they entered in 2017:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2017/0011324.html

Basically what it does is deprioritize you for pings when there are other drivers nearby. For most long distance ride pings you will not get them. They will go to other drivers with larger, newer vehicles even if you are the closest vehicle and should have received the ping.

I know people often complain and vent and say things like this but seriously click the link and look at it. It's true.

So if you go with a small car just realize you will probably "get the scraps" from Uber. That means lots of $3 no tip rides. Buying a larger vehicle might be a better choice if you are serious, OTOH the algorithm also discriminates based on the age of the vehicle too. And if you make a sizable investment something could change again to make it so you are screwed. I would seriously reconsider investing money to do this. Keep in mind the company did NOT disclose to drivers that their algorithm does this. Most drivers still think it is based solely on who is closest with the lowest ETA.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Muggywuggy said:


> I wish I could do only select rides but then you only get 1 ride per hour or two


You seem to be too optimistic..This does not happen in Houston.



#professoruber said:


> My two cents is if you purchase a car buy the cheapest but most dependable car you can that qualifies for select and XL.
> 
> I would never spend more than $20k on a vehicle for select or XL.


I would say if people can afford $20k or more for a car, very likely they do not rely on Uber to make a living. My logic is that 1) Why spending $$ to buy luxury for strangers? 2) Literally it is not very different from having Uber to own your car if it was bought solely for that purpose (No offense to any Full time drivers)

The appearance of a car is the most important criterion for me, that's why I consistently chose Lexus LS (I am aware this is a completely subjective issue). Probably this is one of the most affordable while reliable luxurious cars on this planet .


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

I actually went with an Audi as Lexus was more 

But it’s nice to know your nicer car gets a boost in queue


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Drivestyle said:


> I've just started Uber and I'm driving a base model Honda Accord. I'm not in a position to buy a high end car at this time but was curious if getting a used Denali, which I think qualifies for both Select and XL would earn enough to justify the huge increase in gas and depreciation on a nicer car. Not to mention it's more of a hassle to drive those behemoths in crowded cities.
> 
> Depreciation hits every car but it's a totally different animal than say depreciation on a 2014 Ford Focus vs a 2014 Escalade.


My car could be an XL but that fifth passenger is just too many people. Taking out one seat insured that I wouldn't get 5 pax. In addition created more room for suitcases and breathing space. Only got 2 XL calls anyway.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Bert Dotson said:


> My car could be an XL but that fifth passenger is just too many people. Taking out one seat insured that I wouldn't get 5 pax. In addition created more room for suitcases and breathing space. Only got 2 XL calls anyway.


It's norm for me to get 6 people with tons of luggage. I have them cancel and give them the option to order two uber X's or a Uber Black SUV.

Btw - XL is up to 6 passengers. If your car only has 5 extra seatbelts, sounds like it is not classified correctly. (Typical Uber move).


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> It's norm for me to get 6 people with tons of luggage. I have them cancel and give them the option to order two uber X's or a Uber Black SUV.
> 
> Btw - XL is up to 6 passengers. If your car only has 5 extra seatbelts, sounds like it is not classified correctly. (Typical Uber move).


Six counting myself.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Bert Dotson said:


> Six counting myself.


XL is 7 including yourself and should accommodate 6 additional passengers.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I would say if people can afford $20k or more for a car, very likely they do not rely on Uber to make a living. .


Fair assumption but not always true. I have enough money in the bank to buy a couple of $20000 cars and I know a number of other drivers similarly situated.

My problem is that I don't have enough income to live the life I want to live and I don't have enough savings to last the rest of my life

But if I can invest $20000 in a car and with that car make $40000 a year for a couple of years;.... problem solved


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Fair assumption but not always true. I have enough money in the bank to buy a couple of $20000 cars and I know a number of other drivers similarly situated.
> 
> My problem is that I don't have enough income to live the life I want to live and I don't have enough savings to last the rest of my life
> 
> But if I can invest $20000 in a car and with that car make $40000 a year for a couple of years;.... problem solved


This is my business model. Paid $18k for my vehicle. I operate at $1+ per mile including dead miles. I expect to get 250k miles and earn roughly $250k minus expenses, I should earn about $150k off the life of the vehicle after true expenses.

I can flip vehicles at anytime as I am in a position to set aside my earnings which I will do if my vehicle is taken off select. However, $20k is my limit on what I will invest in a vehicle.

I definitely rely on Uber to fast track my retirement. I have about 20 years to catch on the foolish mistakes I made the last 43 years.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> My problem is that I don't have enough income to live the life I want to live and I don't have enough savings to last the rest of my life
> 
> But if I can invest $20000 in a car and with that car make $40000 a year for a couple of years;.... problem solved


I do admire your determination to work independently from receiving the government aid at your age. However, is it possible to make $40k from Uber each year? That is said the net earning, with the tax, cost of gasoline and maintenance deducted?

I hope you do not mind about my assumption. You mentioned that you could afford buying several $20k cars. Those money could have been better used doing investment. I personally have no idea in how to invest, this is why I have a banking consultant friend with every month depositing a fixed amount of $ and let him does the job. Of course, this is built based on trust.

You deserve to live much better than driving daily. Best wishes to your everyday life.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Like others have said depends on your market. But it also depends on how smart and skilled you are, surge xl rides can be a challenge to obtain but when you get a few a day they are the best.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Uber pays Las Vegas X drivers $0.72 per mile. 

A 2015 Chevy Suburban LTZ with 45,000 miles on it will cost $0.68 per mile to drive for its next 15,000 miles. You do not want X rides in a Suburban LTZ.

Uber pays XL drivers $1.73 per mile. If half your miles are dead miles, you'd profit $0.37 per mile. Not too good.

Uber pays Select drivers $2.295 per mile. If half your miles are dead miles, you'd profit $0.935 per mile. Much better but considering the risk of driving a big, expensive SUV, I'd reconsider.

Remember, deactivation is only a phone call away.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I do admire your determination to work independently from receiving the government aid at your age. However, is it possible to make $40k from Uber each year? That is said the net earning, with the tax, cost of gasoline and maintenance deducted?
> 
> I hope you do not mind about my assumption. You mentioned that you could afford buying several $20k cars. Those money could have been better used doing investment. I personally have no idea in how to invest, this is why I have a banking consultant friend with every month depositing a fixed amount of $ and let him does the job. Of course, this is built based on trust.
> 
> You deserve to live much better than driving daily. Best wishes to your everyday life.


I was a stock broker in a past life and I know something about investments. If I invested $200,000 at 10% (unlikely) I'd earn $20,000. Granted , I wouldn't have to work, but I still wouldn't have the income I want

I've also been a real estate investor. I could buy
a $200,000 house, but where I live the rent on such a house is about $2000 a month. Less taxes, maintenance and other expenses I'm left with less than $20000. As I said, its not enough to satisfy me

Even with slum property, my speciality I could buy 5 $40000 properties that rent for about $800 a month. Less taxes and insurance and maintenance Not good enough

So far this year driving for Uber I'm grossing $5000 a month. I'm spending about $800 on gas and oil and another $1000 is set aside for major repairs and to replace the car. And I'm spending the rest... about $3200 a month. That's pretty close to $40000.

So to answer question do I think I can make $40000 a year? Yes I do


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> So far this year driving for Uber I'm grossing $5000 a month. I'm spending about $800 on gas and oil and another $1000 is set aside for major repairs and to replace the car. And I'm spending the rest... about $3200 a month. That's pretty close to $40000.
> 
> So to answer question do I think I can make $40000 a year? Yes I do


Glad to here you find a way that best suits you. Do you mind if I ask how much time you spend on driving? It seems there is a very high demand of Uber in your area. This is entirely my opinion. $ does not necessarily accompanied by happiness. I am earning less with my current job but I do have the sense of satisfaction and self-worthiness and more time with my family. As long as this job can support my living, this is already good enough to me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Glad to here you find a way that best suits you. Do you mind if I ask how much time you spend on driving? It seems there is a very high demand of Uber in your area. This is entirely my opinion. $ does not necessarily accompanied by happiness. I am earning less with my current job but I do have the sense of satisfaction and self-worthiness and more time with my family. As long as this job can support my living, this is already good enough to me.


I'm driving way too much at least that's what my wife says. But she also dosent like it when all I do is sit in the lazy boy and watch tv all the time

I'm out over 60 hours a week. But a lot of them I'm just waiting at the airport. For example I usually get my first ride to the airport at about 4 am. The first arrival isn't until about 9 am. Sometimes I go out again to get another ride back to the airport and sometimes I take my place in the queue and sleep. I bet I spend as many as 8 hours a day in the airport queue

Before you say it; no it isn't a waste of time. I'd rather do one $30 airport ride every two hours than hope for 6 $5 rides on the street

The long term plan is to build a private ride business big enough that I can hire drivers for my cars and I'll be home in the lazy boy


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I'm out over 60 hours a week.
> 
> The long term plan is to build a private ride business big enough that I can hire drivers for my cars and I'll be home in the lazy boy


Spending 8 hrs in a car sounds very exhausting although you managed to take a nap. The scenario in Houston is that the longer the trip distance is, the less you make because we have an incredibly low rate at $0.69/mile. This explains why I always prefer short errands. I do want to cry seeing passengers carrying luggage (Although the wait time at TNC is usually within an hour, the lot is often saturated with cars; not to mention people smoke forcing me to keep my engine going to breathe and I hate mobile toilets!).

Anyway, good luck to your business!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Spending 8 hrs in a car sounds very exhausting although you managed to take a nap. The scenario in Houston is that the longer the trip distance is, the less you make because we have an incredibly low rate at $0.69/mile. This explains why I always prefer short errands. I do want to cry seeing passengers carrying luggage (Although the wait time at TNC is usually within an hour, the lot is often saturated with cars; not to mention people smoke forcing me to keep my engine going to breathe and I hate mobile toilets!).
> 
> Anyway, good luck to your business!


At the Ft Myers airport we have an air conditioned building to wait in, with vending machines, a TV and bathrooms. Recently the bathrooms were closed for repainting so I used the 7/11.

We may be talking about different things when we say long rides. For me a long ride is one where I am unlikely to get a return ride like Ft Myers to Miami. I don't like them either unless they ar xl (1.125/mile) but I love the Ft Myers to Marco island run Its an hour drive but I almost always get a ride back. 30 minute drives are my bread and butter

I start my day from home at between 3:30 and 4:30. I'm disappointed when I don't start my day with an airport run Ft Myers or Punta Gorda, I don't care.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Drivestyle said:


> I've just started Uber and I'm driving a base model Honda Accord. I'm not in a position to buy a high end car at this time but was curious if getting a used Denali, which I think qualifies for both Select and XL would earn enough to justify the huge increase in gas and depreciation on a nicer car. Not to mention it's more of a hassle to drive those behemoths in crowded cities.
> 
> Depreciation hits every car but it's a totally different animal than say depreciation on a 2014 Ford Focus vs a 2014 Escalade.


It would vary according to region. I used to drive Black and I did really well here in San Diego, but the bottom fell out of the Black/SUV market here ( I think it was due to the fact when Uber redesigned the rider app, putting up comparative pricing side by side, but I'm not sure ) .

But, for a few years, it was very good. I miss it when it was good, I hate working twice has hard and getting paid half as much now that I'm back with cheap ridesharing ( switched to Lyft ).

As for "depreciation", note that I was getting $4.55 per mile driving an UberSUV, compare that to $1.50 per mile ( or whatever it was ) with an Uber X. So, though cost per mile increased with SUV, profit per mile is way up, plus the fact that I put half as many miles per shift on the average as I would with an X. So, despite the increased cost per mile on oan SUV, the overall vehicle costs was actually less. As for Gas, gas, looking at it from the vantage of % of gross, I would spend $30 on gas for a $300 gross, noting that I drove far fewer miles on an SUV ( short runs were often $30, where they would be $6 in an Uber ) because I would average fewere than 10 trips per 10 hour shift ( one per hour, where as with Uber it's 2.2 per hour ) so as a % of gross that's 10%, but with Uber, if I booked $150, I often spent $25 in my Camry, which is 16% of gross. So, which is better? If demand is good in your region, SUV is way better. But, it's not that good in San Diego any more. I would talk to some SUV drivers ir Black drivers, and ask them about it. I wouldnt rely on one drivers's feedback, ask a bunch of them. They'll probably discourage you. So, getting the truth will be difficult.

As for Select and XL, I have no idea, talk to those who do it. Select was pretty good here in SD, the last time i checked, but they guy only drove airport runs. I don't know.


----------

